# Power Macintosh en panne



## Antiphon (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'enseigne dans une salle informatique équipée de Power Macintosh à l'Université et je dois en assurer la maintenance, bien que je ne dispose ni des CD d'installation ni des codes d'accès  Jusqu'à présent, j'arrive parfaitement à procéder aux réparations courantes, mais là, j'en ai deux qui me posent problème.

L'un s'allume et bloque au bout du processus de démarrage. J'ai tenté plusieurs fsck -y, mais rien n'y fait. Auriez-vous une idée ? L'autre, l'interrupteur de l'unité centrale s'illumine lorsque j'appuie dessus, mais s'éteint lorsque je relâche la pression.

Soyons clairs, ces postes sont assez anciens et je défends la présence du Macintosh contre vents et marées. Les informaticiens PC radicaux refusent d'intervenir dessus et le SAV n'est plus assuré. Donc je me débrouille C'est un apostolat ! Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2007)

Tu bosses dans quelle ville ?

Peut-être qu'un MacUser sympa étudiant (ou pas) peut venir t'aider ...


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2007)

Antiphon a dit:


> L'autre, l'interrupteur de l'unité centrale s'illumine lorsque j'appuie dessus, mais s'éteint lorsque je relâche la pression.


Ca c'est un problème avec la PMU : fais une recherche, le problème a déjà été abordé. Il faut faire un reset de la CM (petit bouton carré noir). Attention de ne pas en abuser.


----------



## Antiphon (29 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos messages et désolé pour ma réponse tardive. Ce que tu me dis, ntx, concernant la PMU, semble intéressant. Je vais creuser la question dès que j'en aurai le temps. Des Macintoshiens sont déjà intervenus sur le site, melaure, mais je crains que pour un certain nombre de machines, cela relève davantage du fer à souder  Seulement, pour cela il me faut un budget. Je vais essayer de défendre le Mac sur ma Fac. Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Antiphon (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Mauvaise nouvelle&#8230;  J'ai donné mon G5 en réparation et le technicien de chez Mac OS Assistance vient de me dire que c'était soit la carte mère, soit le(s) processeur(s) qui, en même temps que l'alimentation, avaient été cramés&#8230;  Il en saura plus, la semaine prochaine. Il reçoit un PM identique avec lequel il va faire des tests en parallèle. Dans le cas où la réparation me coûterait le prix d'un Mac neuf (!)  , qu'en faire ? Est-ce que cela se vent au poids, ces bêtes-là ?  S'il est irréparable, je demanderai à ce réparateur combien il m'en donne ou j'essayerai chez Degriff'Mac. Il me semble que le racheter ne peut intéresser qu'un SAV ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## Tangi Poulain (4 Mars 2010)

J'ai eu une panne assez similaire sur un Power Mac G4 1 GHz. J'arrivais à le faire démarrer en ouvrant le capot de l'unité centrale et en lui soufflant un bon air bien chaud de sèche-cheveux de 30 secondes à une petite minute.


----------

